# B'BYE Baby!



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

These people promised to leave...
Oh formally Fat Al Sharpton, before you go pay your friggin Tax Bill we need it to rebuild Detroit!

https://thehornnews.com/10-celebrities-said-theyd-leave-country-trump-won/


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Promises, promises. They'll go nowhere.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Maybe they should leave,renounce their citizenship and tough it elsewhere.then they would just come back crying to get back in the USA anyway.it would be fun to watch.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Where can I donate a few bucks to help expedite there speedy departure?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

If they don't want to be a part of the solution, then they are part of the problem, as far as I'm concerned ALL of the Hollywood left can leave, never cared for their damn movies anyway, sorry for the colorful metaphor, just trying to make a point....


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

It won't happen, and no other country will have them as citizens anyway. No one needs another critic moving in, especially an American one.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Can we trade them to ISIS or the Talaban?


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I've been all over the world, and lived for extended periods in Europe and Asia. There is no place like home. If these D-bags want to leave then good riddance.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Hay Camel,why do you think they are still here! LOL.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> Maybe they should leave,renounce their citizenship and tough it elsewhere.then they would just come back crying to get back in the USA anyway.it would be fun to watch.


 @MI.oldguy They won't leave, they get treated here like royalty. They make their movies elsewhere so they don't have to pay the taxes but want us to increase our tax burden. smh

BTW, I like the new avatar. ::clapping::


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Put them all on the first ship out of the country , on Jan, 21 2017 .


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

They can leave or better, they can all get together and pull a Jim Jones Cool aid party. JMHO


----------

